# Women fighting??



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

I think at some point in the future women will be fighting in the ufc but maybe not just a suggestion


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Females can be more vicious than men, I would like to see women fighting in the UFC. That would very entertaining to me.*


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

yea it would be great entertainment. im sure dana white will suprise us all in the future with something big


----------



## ColossalCanadian (May 29, 2006)

You would ask this question:laugh: :cheeky4:


----------



## fullpitch (May 30, 2006)

I would watch it. years ago I saw two college girls brawl in a parking lot because one was talking bad about the other. after a couple punches one grabbed the other and slammed her head into the windshield of her car then the other girl kicked her to the ground and got on top of her smashing her head repeatedly into the concrete then she was pulled off but wouldnt let go of the girls hair, resulting in hair loss for the girl on top of her prior brain adjustment. :laugh:


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

hahaha now that would be a great fight to seeee:laugh:


----------



## fullpitch (May 30, 2006)

that was back before we all had camera phones or else that fight wouldve been all over the web by now. she pounded her head into the concrete 5 or 6 times and we all couldnt believe that the girl was still conscious. we couldnt believe the other girl wasnt knocked out from her face being pounded into the windshield once either because she also hit her face against the metal beam on the side of the windshield and it was loud.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

wow i think big john would of called this one right away :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## fullpitch (May 30, 2006)

it took 5 of us to split them up and pull their hands off of eachothers hair. there was lost hair everywhere. :laugh:


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

hmm girls fight, now the boxing is not too bad so if that is an indication of how woman MMA fights would go it might be interesting but it might take a long while for it to really gain some good interest as something other then a novelty fight on the card.


----------



## Witchy Woman (May 28, 2006)

Yeah, us chicks can be mean. :cheeky4: Just ask Don, .. you don't want to be around me when I'm mad. I'm a 6'1 hot tempered Irish chick :laugh:


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

yup I can vouch for that Hi baby glad to see you post, I love you


----------



## Witchy Woman (May 28, 2006)

yeah yeah, you just like seeing me post so I can get more points for you to take.. uh huh.. I know how it is. :laugh:  love you too though!


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

Now I sit and wonder when the sappy comments are going to come through as others read this...


----------



## floridagirl (May 15, 2006)

Yeah You Cissy Anyway I Just Saw In May There Was A Mma Fight Male Vs Female The Recording Was Crappy She Stayed In There Though.irma Something She Was Huge For A Woman As Tall As Her Male Opponent.she Held In But Didn't Make A Statement For The Woman I Thought She Looked Sloppy And Tired.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

The Don said:


> Now I sit and wonder when the sappy comments are going to come through as others read this...


*Yeah you can stop anytime!*


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

Hey Miranda is my Fiance' I'm allowed to be sappy with her.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Oh, I didn't know. Stop anyway! 
And you don't have to give your points to him, I'm here.*


----------



## Witchy Woman (May 28, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *Oh, I didn't know. Stop anyway! *
> *And you don't have to give your points to him, I'm here.*


LOL.. When it comes to me and the kids, Don's a big mush-ball.. but that's what helps to make a good father and hubby  . As for the points, sorry.. he's got dibs on them. I don't even know wtf they're used for so to me it's just numbers next to my name on here.
As for women fighting.. I say more power to them. I personally wouldn't do it but I know I can hold my own.. hmm maybe I'll practice on Don when he gets home hmm :laugh: .. after the kids are in bed of course haha.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Wait til he is asleep, then do a rear naked choke(no pun intended).*


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

I like the naked part, but as long as she is not allowed to kick I stand a chance, man she'd kicked me in her sleep and I have been in pain. she kicks harder then a mule and those legs... GRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

WOW DEFF TMI...:cheeky4:


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

I am so going to get beat when I get home...


----------



## ColossalCanadian (May 29, 2006)

Pics? lol jk

but siriusly, apparently there are some female MMA fighters


----------



## Witchy Woman (May 28, 2006)

Hey now! No talking about my legs Donald or I'll just have to choke you with them muahahahaha. 
I keep getting cut off from this site from letting it sit too long unactive while I'm taking care of the kids. You said there's a button to stay logged in... umm... where the hell is it?


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

up near the top right is a little spot you can log in, next to it is a little box that says something like remember me how the system could forget you I do not know, Chuck Norris must be practicing round houose kicks again


----------



## Witchy Woman (May 28, 2006)

Ok... those "remember me" button things aren't meant for keeping you logged in.. they're used to store passwords and usernames. You know how I am with computer security.. I won't do that. The only place I store my account info is right here in my brain. Oh well, guess I'll just have to keep logging back in when I get a chance to sit and type. Kids are keeping me on my toes today.. Arianna decided to draw a HUGE happy face on the wall.. thing looks like a giant hotdog with eyes and hair.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

LOL ok well for this site it just keeps you logged in not everytime you go this site automaticly removes the cookies ( least according to it it does) when you log out


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

Back to the original topic (sorry to ruin the moment)...

Women fighters: If you haven't found it already, fightergirls.net is a great place to look at the burgeoning Female Side of MMA (and I'm not talking about ring card girls). For a few years now, Grapplers Quest has had a Female bracket in their tourneys, same with Hook 'N' Shoot. I know that there is also the SmackGirl and ReMix Womens World Fight Championships that are held in Japan.

Female MMA competitors, why not? I don't mind.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

now do these girls actually fight with skill or is it a school yard cat fight?


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

I don't know much about female MMA and I've only watched one fight, and I was getting ready for mine so I wasn't paying much attention. All I have to say is that there was some form on the boxing side but the wrestling and jiu-jitsu was sloppy.

I think that there's some great potential, but there are only a few girls who really take this seriously. If the ladies start taking this sport as seriously as the guys, then it won't be long until they start having PPV events.

I don't think cross-gender fighting will every happen, though. Unless I see a 6'8" chic that can punch like the Maine-iac, I'll hold off on that one.


----------



## 4uOrtiz (Jun 2, 2006)

I think Gracie got the UFC warmed up for women when he got ahold of KIMO'S hair. hehe:laugh: But seriously I think women in the UFC would be awesome. However, if this happens, the people that march around the octagon would have to be half naked men as opposed to half naked chicks. only fair.


----------



## Witchy Woman (May 28, 2006)

4uOrtiz said:


> I think Gracie got the UFC warmed up for women when he got ahold of KIMO'S hair. hehe:laugh: But seriously I think women in the UFC would be awesome. However, if this happens, the people that march around the octagon would have to be half naked men as opposed to half naked chicks. only fair.


:laugh: :laugh: Oh hell no!! :laugh: :laugh: LMAO Men in those speedos type things are scary looking mofos. Hahahaha It's so unattractive to see men in those things. If Don ever tried wearing one I'd give him a wedgie from hell and RUN. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

umm no, and no I am not into those things.. but I do have a pair of shorts that are like them, and no chance of giving a wedgie in those I can barely get them even on.


----------



## Witchy Woman (May 28, 2006)

The Don said:


> umm no, and no I am not into those things.. but I do have a pair of shorts that are like them, and no chance of giving a wedgie in those I can barely get them even on.


Women are very determined... I could give you one babe. HAhahahahaha

But seriously... don't ever wear anything like that, it's just gross looking.:laugh:


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

hmm I am gonna have to find it.. though I think it is with my hockey stuff up in PA not sure exactly or I might have thrown it out since it was way to tight on me. I got it when I was like 15 and 70 pounds lighter


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

IM from PA wHO IS UR FAV hockey team.. Go flyers


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

ISLANDERS.. I am a NYer born and raised but now living in Nashville with my wonderful family


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

that rights i think u told me b4, werent u a goalie?


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

yup, and the shorts in question are my hockey shorts you know the ones with the velcro tabs to hold up the socks.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

lol yea i know what u are talking about.. DId u see Edm win last night??


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

nope, don't really watch sports on TV I'd much rather play.


----------



## Sub By Armbar (May 14, 2006)

For anyone that wants to see real female Mixed Martial Artists just go to this link and look around. You will find some good dvd's with woman kicking ass. It is a beautiful thing.:thumbsup:  

http://fcfighter.stores.yahoo.net/nhbvideos.html


----------



## Paw (May 23, 2006)

only if they wear skimpy clothes like the guys do


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

nah women can fight, they can wear whats approiate to the style of fighting, just if they are fighting, its real fighting not that high school cat fight stuff I do not want to pay or waste time watching that.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

The Don said:


> nah women can fight, they can wear whats approiate to the style of fighting, just if they are fighting, its real fighting not that high school cat fight stuff I do not want to pay or waste time watching that.


I second that.

If the women want to be treated like seriouse athletes and they're performind like serious athletes, then they are serious athletes.

You go girls!!!


----------



## 4uOrtiz (Jun 2, 2006)

Miranda- i was thinking more of the male version of daisy dukes. skin tight levi's cut off so high you can see their cheeks. and a bowtie. ok, im making myself sick, BLECH. Im not a big fan o' the speedo either.:laugh: 


Tressie


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

they allready exist, Go to San Fransico or the village in new york or and of the gay clubs around the country, or heck just watch TV long enough on one of those style channels, those things exist


----------



## Witchy Woman (May 28, 2006)

4uOrtiz said:


> Miranda- i was thinking more of the male version of daisy dukes. skin tight levi's cut off so high you can see their cheeks. and a bowtie. ok, im making myself sick, BLECH. Im not a big fan o' the speedo either.:laugh:
> 
> 
> Tressie


So.. you want chippendale-ish ring boys?? LMAO 
Me personally, if I were fighting in a ring with another woman, I'd not want a man near me at all in there. For his own safety of course. If I'm in a mood, men need not come close... I know where to aim! :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

yea her aim is uncanny even if she is not trying.


----------



## Witchy Woman (May 28, 2006)

The Don said:


> yea her aim is uncanny even if she is not trying.


LOL, mine and Arianna's aim is right on.. but, hey at least you're not blind Don.. with as many times as we've got you right in your eye without even trying. :laugh:


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

Yea I know I will need laser surgery again just from you two..


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

I dont want to see woman fight.


----------



## Paw (May 23, 2006)

I was joking but hey what the hell if you want to be serious


----------

